# Fastest you've been on your bike?



## bluezelos (7 Jun 2019)

I hit the magical 30mph the other day (downhill obviously!) Anyone hit any jaw dropping speeds on their tread iron?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Set the speed cameras off in a fifty zone. Plus the 10% & plus 2mph, makes it at least 57mph.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jun 2019)

28mph going down seven sisters road on the commute. Allie pallie was more like 30-35mph. didn't have my garmin on me at the time but i can tell you it was a very hair raising experience.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2019)

I've kept station in a row of cars on the dual carriageway section of the Ashbourne/Derby road, not sure of the speed but I'd run out of gears (52-12 top gear)

Mind I was going downhill with a tailwind and a trailer loaded with camping gear pushing me. 

1st trip out with the trailer and I'd slowly pushed the speed up to see how stable the rig was and had struggled up this hill on the way out, I knew there were no turnings before the road started climbing again and I just wanted to see how far I could push the handling.


----------



## Rocky (7 Jun 2019)

6 mph - downhill with a wind behind. Boy, it was scary.


----------



## Slick (7 Jun 2019)

45mph down Sannox on Arran on a rare brave day. I was looking for 50mph which was easily within reach when I has to brake for the only car within a 5 mile radius.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jun 2019)

49.29 mph in December 2018.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Jun 2019)

53mph on a 6% descent. Given my weight I could exceed 60mph on a steeper descent. 53 is quite quick enough


----------



## Vantage (7 Jun 2019)

I've coasted up to 38mph on the current bike. I no longer have the brass monkeys to really milk it. 
51mph on a Peugeot road bike running a 52-11 when I was in my mid 20's. I really screwed every ounce of muscle from my legs for that. Scared the s**t out me too.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jun 2019)

I once went unbelievably fast, but it was a perfect storm kind of situation (downhill with tailwind). I keep trying to beat that and go ludicrously fast but it has been 3 or 4 years now and the opportunity hasn't occurred yet.
I do manage to go stupidly fast once or twice a year and almost every commute sees me cycling at over 30mph at some point.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2019)

Quite a few years ago, when my Dyna-Tech 75Ti was fairly new (I bought it in 1994)
*East Chevin,* dropping into Otley; well known the most of the West Yorkshire contingent on here, & also used in the Tour de Yorkshire

There's also a 2-part hill-climb, held by Otley CC, utilising East Chevin, & Norwood Edge*(1)*

I used to have an Avocet (40?) 'computer' on the 755, & they were very accurate if set up correctly (to inches per mile)
It must have been a 'brave pill' day, & traffic free (definitely not a summer Sunday, then!!)
With watering eyes, it had recorded a maximum of 61. _something_ MPH down there...…….

Scary & I've never even been tempted to try & repeat it, not on my (present) Gran Fondo, or the CGR...……………….


*(1)*N E is to the north of the town, & on the other side of Wharfedale, taking the road towards the A59 (pronounced '_Norrud_')


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2019)

Just over 60mph in Snowdonia, in a group of us (PS Also had an Avocet - remember it reading over 60 and shouting ' we're going over 60, whaaaaa). Used to regularly hit over 50 in the Peaks.

It's a lot less now as I'm mainly off road, but I do hold 5th place on a local off road down hill at around 26 mph, which is about half a mile long - it's not technical, but the first section isn't wide and it's knowing how to get through the brambles quickly. Best in winter/spring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I once went unbelievably fast, but it was a perfect storm kind of situation (downhill with tailwind). I keep trying to beat that and go ludicrously fast but it has been 3 or 4 years now and the opportunity hasn't occurred yet.
> I do manage to go stupidly fast once or twice a year and almost every commute sees me cycling at over 30mph at some point.



71km/h (44mph) on a wide open stretch of southern Bavaria with a slight downhill and vicious tailwind. It took me nearly an hour to cover the same stretch in the opposite direction.

I'd gone to pick up a dress for Beautiful Wife's wedding reception: the things you do for love...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2019)

Just over 50mph descending a mountain in Spain


----------



## winjim (7 Jun 2019)

I must have been going about 40mph that time I catapulted myself face first into a dry stone wall.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

56 mph coming down from the summit of Mont Ventoux towards Malacene


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> I must have been going about 40mph that time I catapulted myself face first into a dry stone wall.


Ouch


----------



## Nibor (7 Jun 2019)

I once did 37mph on my brompton


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> I must have been going about 40mph that time I catapulted myself face first into a dry stone wall.



You've done that too? I think dry stone walls have magnetic properties.


----------



## iandg (7 Jun 2019)

https://www.strava.com/segments/4531825

https://www.strava.com/activities/190709624#4479318343

Records 78.8kph for the descent, GPS recorded 88.9 kph max.


----------



## Sharky (7 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> I hit the magical 30mph the other day (downhill obviously!) Anyone hit any jaw dropping speeds on their tread iron?


A good milestone ticked off, but it puts it into perspective when you consider the competition record for 10 miles is 16 mins 35 seconds!


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Jun 2019)

Feeling very inadequate looking at these speeds. I have just had a look at the maximum speeds when I was in the mountains in Spain and both days its around 34 mph. Sad to say I thought we had properly opened the pipes on the descents ! My only excuse is that the descents were quite twisty and technical ...


----------



## johnblack (7 Jun 2019)

Funnily enough I guessed it would have been descending from a climb in the Alps but a quick check on Strava confirms my lack of skills on the downhill as I never broke the 40mph mark. However on a local, pretty innocuous descent I get up to just below 45mph.


----------



## byegad (7 Jun 2019)

In my late middle age I've topped 50mph on all my recumbents, AZUB-4 recumbent bike, with front fairing, ICE QNT trike, with the same fairing, Hase Kettwiesel trike, again with the fairing and a naked Catrike Trail, yet another trike. In no case did I get much over 50mph, because, having seen the 50, I touched the brakes. In all cases I was going down a goodly hill. On the AZUB and Kettwiesel I had a tail wind, the other two were on steeper hills.
These days I'm backing off if I top 40mph.

We tend, in these threads to disregard the risks, but 50mph with your bottom 8 inches off the road is seriously quick. Hitting anything is likely to be terminal, even feet first! You need to:-
1. Know the road, in that there are no junctions or drives that something can turn out of having seriously misjudged your speed.
2. Know that the surface is in good condition.
3. Know your bike/trike and how it reacts to braking at that kind of speed.

On a bike and especially an upright, with all that extra drag compared to a recumbent, you have to remember that a speed wobble could be your downfall, literally.

Now nearing 70 I take it a lot easier. Which is my excuse for total lack of speed, anywhere.


----------



## Vantage (7 Jun 2019)

According to an old Cateye computer, I once did 300mph. I suppose there's the slim chance it might've been wrong...


----------



## Sharky (7 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> According to an old Cateye computer, I once did 300mph. I suppose there's the slim chance it might've been wrong...


I did record a very high speed on my bike computer once, but then I did have two wheel magnets on the wheel.


(I was catching up from the day before when my computer had stopped working on my regular commute, so installed a second magnet to catch up)


----------



## winjim (7 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Ouch


It was a bit hurty.



Andy in Germany said:


> You've done that too? I think dry stone walls have magnetic properties.


The rider in front had rather inconsiderately sprawled herself and her bike across the road so as I hit them my bike came to a sudden stop, but I carried on going. My bike was fine, I ended up in hospital whereas she was unhurt but her bike was knackered. So I call it a draw.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jun 2019)

50mph once. Now I am older, more sensible (Cowardly) and brittle 30 is enough for me. Descending at high speed is actually quite knackering, I find it hard on the shoulders, arms and wrists and the concentration level is draining.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2019)

46 on an empty road. I was doing 45ish on another road once when I saw someone ahead in a side road. My spider instincts reached for the brakes and sure enough, they pulled out, I think most people are not expecting a cyclist to be moving that fast.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> 46 on an empty road. I was doing 45ish on another road once when I saw someone ahead in a side road. My spider instincts reached for the brakes and sure enough, they pulled out, I think most people are not expecting a cyclist to be moving that fast.


That's the most dangerous thing about descents once you get reasonably confident. Plenty of 50mph descents around here with the right wind direction. As you say, the danger is cars seeing you and assuming cyclist=slow when actually I'm going at least as fast as the traffic

Fwiw, fastest is 56mph off the North side of Holme Moss. It's about half a mile straight of 12%. Hairpins at the bottom are a bit disconcerting though


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Jun 2019)

Topped out at 64 mph, gravity likes bigger boned riders.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Jun 2019)

School run: We live at the top of a steep hill. Went so fast once, my cap came off causing my daughter (stoker) to burst into wild hysterics. Then her cap came off and she flipped. I love a bit of karma. The caps are off. That's warp speed surely.

Although I've been MUCH faster with 4 bags up in France and on Dartmoor and Exmoor, we regularly hit 52kph+ on the school run. Two bodies on a bike is a gravitational force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Sharky (7 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> That's the most dangerous thing about descents once you get reasonably confident. Plenty of 50mph descents around here with the right wind direction. As you say, the danger is cars seeing you and assuming cyclist=slow when actually I'm going at least as fast as the traffic
> 
> Fwiw, fastest is 56mph off the North side of Holme Moss. It's about half a mile straight of 12%. Hairpins at the bottom are a bit disconcerting though



Reminds me of a story my daughter told me when she was learning to drive. She was going up a twisty hill locally and a cyclist was coming towards them at a high speed. 
Her instructor asked - "did you see that cyclist coming towards you?"
to which, she replied "yes, that was my Dad"


----------



## Jody (7 Jun 2019)

My fastest was off road at 50 and on tarmac was 46. Both on the MTB. I find hitting speed on a road bike although I dont mind it leaves me a little uneasy as there is no give when you hit a pothole.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2019)

42.1 mph on my hybrid down the Kirkstone Pass.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> 42.1 mph on my hybrid down the Kirkstone Pass.



I have two ribs that I left behind on Wrynose Pass. If you see them, do the best you can and give them an honouree burial. Or a coating of barbecue sauce. It's up to you. Thanks.


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2019)

iandg said:


> https://www.strava.com/segments/4531825
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/190709624#4479318343
> 
> Records 78.8kph for the descent, GPS recorded 88.9 kph max.


Good to see someone back up there claim.


----------



## C R (7 Jun 2019)

Around 33mph down the A449 towards Ledbury, not a particularly difficult or steep descent, I don't think, but I spun out my 48x12.


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2019)

Just looking through my Strava. 40mph is my max. Certainly felt faster.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Good to see someone back up there claim.









Fastest ever recorded on Strava on that descent is 97.9kmh which is 61mph


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jun 2019)

I see the North side of Holme Moss mentioned – in my misspent yoof I used to see how many cars I could overtake down there on a Sunday morning. Such foolishness is not recommended and well behind me, but it is, much more recently, the site of my fastest solo recorded speed, 57mph. There must have been a tailwind.

Fastest tandem speed is identical, on the Rosneath peninsula, whilst trying not to melt the blocks. We now have a drag brake 

NB, I noted only last week the Holme Moss descent features a Strava segment named “this is where I broke my shoulder”, or somesuch. Never try to go faster then you’re really comfortable with, don’t succumb to peer pressure.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jun 2019)

On the dangers of fast descents – the Buttertubs (I think North side) seems to have become a particularly notorious descent, probably due to popularity after featuring in the TdF.

Dead:

https://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/perfect-brother-pat-mcdonough-who-13232933

Air ambulance documentary:

https://www.darlingtonandstocktonti...-after-horrific-smash-in-the-yorkshire-dales/

Stay safe out there.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jun 2019)

49.8 mph coming off of Dunmail Raise into Grasmere. I wasn't looking at the Garmin due to the speed, and if I'd known I'm sure I would have been able to find 0.2mph somewhere


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Jun 2019)

I had to spin up my gearing to get my top speed, 148rpm I believe I hit 48*11


----------



## Jody (7 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Good to see someone back up there claim.



Not that proof be needed but this was last week on the tarmac stretch. Mud tyres at 25PSi

My 50mph was pre Strava.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Fwiw, fastest is 56mph off the North side of Holme Moss. It's about half a mile straight of 12%. Hairpins at the bottom are a bit disconcerting though





roubaixtuesday said:


> I see the North side of Holme Moss mentioned – in my misspent yoof I used to see how many cars I could overtake down there on a Sunday morning. Such foolishness is not recommended and well behind me, but it is, much more recently, the site of my fastest solo recorded speed, 57mph. There must have been a tailwind.


I must have descended the north side of Holme Moss but can't really remember doing so. I have descended the south side on several occasions and that is pretty quick too, with a RH bend at the bottom. I did it 2 years in succession with another rider and both times his bike developed a terrifying shimmy as he braked for the bend, almost throwing him off! He was on a heavy touring bike the first time, and a light carbon fibre bike the second so it wasn't the bike to blame and I was right behind him and had no problems, so it wasn't the weather conditions either. I concluded that it was the way that he was riding, more specifically, the way that he was braking.

I had a scare myself another time down that descent when a vicious gust of crosswind caught me mid-descent. I shot across the road and almost crashed on the RHS of the road. I did the rest of the descent at 30-35 mph rather than 50-55 mph!

Now that I am in my 60s I am getting more nervous on descents unless conditions are absolutely perfect. If the road surface is good, traffic is light, there is no wind, there is no chance of sheep/rabbits/other wildlife running out, no side roads for vehicles to emerge from etc. then I would still do 50-55 mph, otherwise I'd probably stick to 40-45 mph.

PS I have just discovered that a scary rattling noise from my singlespeed bike on a rapid descent into Wigan yesterday was NOT due to a loose chain tensioner, it was the sound of the rear brake trying to fall off... I had upgraded the brakes before the ride but must have neglected to adequately tighten the cylindrical sleeve nut on the rear brake!


----------



## Moodyman (7 Jun 2019)

I try and cycle below 10mph.

I read on another thread cycling faster increases the likelihood of developing hearing issues.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> According to an old Cateye computer, I once did 300mph. I suppose there's the slim chance it might've been wrong...


I have had 74.9mph on a polar wireless computor, this was on the A5 near Dunstable under high tension power cables


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2019)

Moodyman said:


> I try and cycle below 10mph.
> 
> I read on another thread cycling faster increases the likelihood of developing hearing issues.



I hadn't heard that before


----------



## Moodyman (7 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I hadn't heard that before



Wind noise apparently. ColinJ posted a link:

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/08/listen-cyclists-risk-hearing-loss/

That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Jun 2019)

I have a vague recollection of Sean Kelly being asked by his co-commentator about his highest speed on an Alpine descent.

Kelly replied that he was at 75mph and was passed by another rider!


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2019)

Where's @blazed when you need him? 

In answer to the question, I don't know. Whatever it was, I'll have done it when I was young and carefree. These days I'm not too keen on high speeds.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I see the North side of Holme Moss mentioned – in my misspent yoof I used to see how many cars I could overtake down there on a Sunday morning. Such foolishness is not recommended and well behind me, but it is, much more recently, the site of my fastest solo recorded speed, 57mph. There must have been a tailwind.
> 
> Fastest tandem speed is identical, on the Rosneath peninsula, whilst trying not to melt the blocks. We now have a drag brake
> 
> NB, I noted only last week the Holme Moss descent features a Strava segment named “this is where I broke my shoulder”, or somesuch. Never try to go faster then you’re really comfortable with, don’t succumb to peer pressure.



The North side Holme Moss descent is fine providing you don't get scared and tense up as you go faster and faster down the steepest bit. You_ can_ get round the first left hander at the end of the straight without braking but unfamiliar riders get tense and start braking too late and that's what causes the problems. The hairpin right after that is an entirely different matter though. The Southern descent, as @ColinJ says, has a tricky compression right hander at the bottom. It's a 50mph descent so you either have to know about the compression and slow down before it, or go through it and trust the bike. What you mustn't do is start braking in the compression cos that's a recipe for disaster


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2019)

49.6mph.

So to crack the half century.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jun 2019)

I used to regularly get 100Km/h on a well known descent ( with a rollercoaster profile) not too far from where I’m based. It’s a dead straight inverse curved downhill with no road turnings / field entrances for over a mile. However, no one told the wildlife that. One destroyed deer, bike, lid, and shoulder taught me a lesson about doing stuff like that , and that was only at about 85 Km/h that time.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Wind noise apparently. ColinJ posted a link:
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/08/listen-cyclists-risk-hearing-loss/
> 
> That's my excuse anyway.


Worryingly, the specialist quoted in the article suggested that there is some risk even at speeds as low as 10 mph, though it increases massively with speed.

I am going to try to make some windshields for my helmet straps. Even if they only cut (say) 15 dB off the noise, that would be a big help.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Jun 2019)

I am not sure I trust my Garmin's figures.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not sure I trust my Garmin's figures.
> 
> View attachment 469804


Heart rate was low for the speed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Worryingly, the specialist quoted in the article suggested that there is some risk even at speeds as low as 10 mph, though it increases massively with speed.
> 
> I am going to try to make some windshields for my helmet straps. Even if they only cut (say) 15 dB off the noise, that would be a big help.


Here you go. A snip at $17.95
https://www.amazon.com/Cat-Ears-Classic-Cycling-Noise-Reducer/dp/B01J2GDPFO


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here you go. A snip at $17.95
> https://www.amazon.com/Cat-Ears-Classic-Cycling-Noise-Reducer/dp/B01J2GDPFO


You don't understand mean/poor - I was inspired by the Cats Ears but trying to save money! 

It is okay trying to look like Sir Brad, but I will need to find 'Salt and pepper' coloured faux fur to match my bonce.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> You don't understand mean/poor - I was inspired by the Cats Ears but trying to save money!
> 
> It is okay trying to look like Sir Brad, but I will need to find 'Salt and pepper' coloured faux fur to match my bonce.


I think a bottle brush from your local kitchen equipment store should do the job.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Jun 2019)

I've always wanted to break 50 mph on a local steep hill but the surface is like cratered regolith and there's a sharp bend that always has me grabbing onto the brakes. 47 is my best yet.

Drill into the top 10 times on the Strava leaderboard and there are some awesome peak speeds, well over 50 mph. Some of these look like GPS anomalies, but there's clearly a load of nutters on this hill.


----------



## bladderhead (7 Jun 2019)

45 mph. Downhill, tailwind and pedalling. I have COPD so I run out of breath even on that descent. Coasting all the way, I would probably get to 30 mph.

Climbing it takes several days.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jun 2019)

I clocked 41mph on a flat road during a time trial on the E2 near Cambridge in the early nineties. There was a howling tail wind and I can remember the surprised look on a learner drivers face as I overtook her and left her for dead. That was competition record speed, unfortunately ruined by the fact that the leg out to the turn was into the same wind and parts of the course were reduced to little over walking speed.


----------



## Jimidh (7 Jun 2019)

I’ve done 55mph down Alpe D’Huez - could have gone faster if they hadn’t put all those bends in the way!!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jun 2019)

55 dropping off the Snake toward Glossop. Looked at the road instead after that.


----------



## freiston (7 Jun 2019)

Back in the early eighties, a friend pulled alongside me on his motorbike and his speedo said about 55mph (on the flat in Lincolnshire). In the nineties, I managed over 40mph downhill a few times (Cateye computer) but now I usually take the opportunity going down hill to stop pedalling and I rarely go over 35 if I do push it. I'm much happier taking it slow nowadays and I can't maintain the effort like I used to.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Jun 2019)

freiston said:


> Back in the early eighties, a friend pulled alongside me on his motorbike and his speedo said about 55mph (on the flat in Lincolnshire).



I had a knackered speedo on my motorbike in the 80s too, I wonder if it was a thing.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2019)

dan_bo said:


> 55 dropping off the Snake toward Glossop. Looked at the road instead after that.


Ever since I had a massive speed wobble and almost totalled it I've been a bit more reticent down that one


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2019)

We as lads have chased 'big bikes' down Cat and Fiddle (Buxton side) and Axe Edge - they don't like it when a bunch of pedal bikes catch em up. Pay back for the noise going up.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jun 2019)

I've been just short of 50mph a couple of times - first descending into Malton and second riding down Farnley Park (the opposite side of the Wharfe Valley to Otley Chevin), 
On neither occasion was I looking at the Garmin to check the speed at the time but I wasn't quite spinning out (52/11) so I reckon 50mph+ is definitely possible.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2019)

The fastest I've ever been is about the same speed as Bradley Wiggins averages in a time trial. I was going down Broomfield Hill in Richmond Park at 34mph, scared to death by the appalling road surface and the bends.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Jun 2019)

Just over 50mph going down the middle section of the descent from Mont Ventoux down to Malaucène. The road's perfect for it, as it's long, straight, steep and smooth. No pedalling required.


----------



## Bonus (8 Jun 2019)

often did 87kmp/h down a lovely open bit of road in South Africa. Could have gone faster with better gearing - I was spinning like a crazy-man.

Trouble is, you go that fast, then you glance down at that skinny tyre and remember you're wearing paper thin clothes . . . .


----------



## Bonus (8 Jun 2019)

Was it Phil Andreson who used to descent so well at le Tour years ago? Moto's couldn't keep up . . .


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2019)

Only ever managed to break through the 50mph once, that was on The Way of the Roses route somewhere slightly off the official route heading for a BnB in Grassington.
Carrying 2 panniers on a Specialized Tricross on a long downhill.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

Brandane said:


> Only ever managed to break through the 50mph once, that was on The Way of the Roses route somewhere slightly off the official route heading for a BnB in Grassington.
> Carrying 2 panniers on a Specialized Tricross on a long downhill.


Though I am guilty of rather recklessly rapid*** descending at times, here is a sobering reminder that we do need to take care. On the WOTR descent from Greenhow Hill into Pateley Bridge...



ColinJ said:


> ... we were heading up the steep ascent out of Pateley Bridge on the way over to Grassington and I had just commented on how dodgy the descent was and that there had been many serious accidents involving cyclists there when suddenly the driver of a 4x4 towing a caravan ahead of us braked hard and stopped.
> 
> We pulled up and got out to see what the problem was and saw a cyclist lying unconscious in the road. He looked in a very bad way. I felt as though I had jinxed the poor man.



*** Alluring alliteration!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Though I am guilty of rather recklessly rapid*** descending at times, here is a sobering reminder that we do need to take care. On the WOTR descent from Greenhow Hill into Pateley Bridge...
> 
> 
> 
> *** Alluring alliteration!



I reconcile fast descending like this....

The real risk unless you do something stupid is a mechanical or another road user. Whether I do 40 or 50 isn't going to make much difference here. Also, I suspect the physical effects of an off at 40 or 50 are pretty much the same (ie bad)

So I might as well do 50 as 40. At least I get down the hill in a shorter time and thus spend less time at risk, right?


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Jun 2019)

I passed a Ferrari once - of course it was parked at the time....

I have exceeded 50mph twice, once in the Vosges in France and another time coming down a mountain pass in Greece. Both of those eye watering moments were twenty years ago and there is precisely no chance I would ever be foolish enough to tempt fate like that again.


----------



## bladderhead (8 Jun 2019)

A clever calculation which sounds sensible, and which I cannot criticise.


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Jun 2019)

39mph down the hill from Cefn Bryn on my hybrid a few years back..was fun.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Also, I suspect the physical effects of an off at 40 or 50 are pretty much the same (ie *bad*)
> So I might as well do 50 as 40.



"Bad" sums it up quite well.
The 25% increase in speed from 40mph to 50mph equates to a 56% increase in kinetic energy.

(if I've remembered the equations of motions correctly... it's been a few years. Er, decades).


----------



## Moodyman (8 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Just over 50mph going down the middle section of the descent from Mont Ventoux down to Malaucène. *The road's perfect for it, as it's long, straight, steep and smooth*. No pedalling required.



This, as well as having no side roads feeding into the road you are, is the key to going mega fast. Oh, and the nerves.


----------



## Zanelad (8 Jun 2019)

32.6 mph according to the display on the bike. Downhill of course. About 45 years ago I did 50 mph on the flat. I was holding onto a friend's car at the time. I seemed like fun to begin with, but the problem if letting go and then slowing down safetly, did trouble me for a short while, although it seemed much longer at tbe time. I was urging him quite loudly not to go any faster.

Luckily, it ended OK no damage apart from some lightly soiled underwear. Never tried it again tnough.


----------



## Proto (8 Jun 2019)

20 years ago I managed 51mph on two occasions in the Chilterns, firstly Chinnor Hill and secondly Howes Hill towards Watlington. Quite scary, wouldn’t be brave enough now.

Daughter managed 59.6 mph somewhere near the Italian/Swiss/Austrian border. Rode up Stelvio and down into Austria. Bit of a nutter, no idea where she gets it from


----------



## Jimidh (8 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Just over 50mph going down the middle section of the descent from Mont Ventoux down to Malaucène. The road's perfect for it, as it's long, straight, steep and smooth. No pedalling required.


That is a stunning descent - an ample reward for the hard work in getting to the top.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Worryingly, the specialist quoted in the article suggested that there is some risk even at speeds as low as 10 mph, though it increases massively with speed.
> 
> I am going to try to make some windshields for my helmet straps. Even if they only cut (say) 15 dB off the noise, that would be a big help.


The noise inside a TT lid that fully encloses your head and ears at high speeds is pretty bad.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The noise inside a TT lid that fully encloses your head and ears at high speeds is pretty bad.


That's interesting... I'm surprised - I would have expected the opposite!


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That's interesting... I'm surprised - I would have expected the opposite!


I did too, then I tried it, I was massively surprised at how loud it is when the buffeting starts.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jun 2019)

This was coming off of Box hill in last year’s PRLS 100. The scary thing was I really didn’t want to be going that quick, as it was raining heavily, but my brakes were not working, because of the rain. I was absolutely bricking it, but weirdly I went into ‘fight or flight’, and everything seemed to slow down, so it didn’t feel as bad as it was.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The noise inside a TT lid that fully encloses your head and ears at high speeds is pretty bad.


The same happens with full face motorcycle helmets, which is why earplugs are commonly worn by bikers. There is little or no wind noise with open face or no helmet at all.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2019)

Fastest recorded speed for me is just under 50mph on the coast road from Cap Gris Nez towards Calais.
I have tried a number of times to crack 50mph there and never quite managed it.
Coming down from Mont Ventoux I'm sure I did about 60mph, but my computer had packed up. Thin air and about 6 km of 10% slope meant I certainly felt as if I was significantly faster than 50 mph.


----------



## Slick (8 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The same happens with full face motorcycle helmets, which is why earplugs are commonly worn by bikers. There is little or no wind noise with open face or no helmet at all.


A friend of mine just sold his beloved motorcycle after a number of years as it was irritating his tinnitus to such an extent that he just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## ZIZAG (9 Jun 2019)

40mph. Downhill on the Kelsall Bypass in Cheshire .
Fully loaded with panniers and all my Camping gear .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2019)

The best I've done when I had a cycle computer to record the time was hitting just over 52mph coming down Tan Hill in North Yorkshire. However, I could be remembering wrong and it might have been more (it was definitely in the 50s). I've likely been faster when I didn't have cycle computer too, but who knows?


----------



## steve292 (9 Jun 2019)

48 coming down off the tumble in Velothon wales. Regularly hit 45-46 down burrington coombe, and there is a shortish steep hill about a mile from my house that I get up to about 45.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2019)

The fastest I've been was on my 2nd time down the String Rd on Arran, 47.6mph but if I can go that down there a good descended will hit 60. Fastest I've been this year is 40.4mph and I don't think I'll be going faster for a while


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2019)

It does seem to be a very male preoccupation... I don't think there has been a single post from a female CycleChatter in 6.5 pages!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jun 2019)

I know I enjoy the feeling of riding fast. It's simply exhilarating.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It does seem to be a very male preoccupation... I don't think there has been a single post from a female CycleChatter in 6.5 pages!


Interesting point.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It does seem to be a very male preoccupation... I don't think there has been a single post from a female CycleChatter in 6.5 pages!



The forum seems to have far fewer active women than it used to in general. It's all a bit stale, pale and male these days.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The forum seems to have far fewer active women than it used to in general. It's all a bit stale, pale and male these days.


Why do you think that is?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Why do you think that is?



Apparently there was an exodus - last year? I wasn't here when it happened, so I don't know the reason. You'd probably have a better idea than me (assuming you were here) - but rather than diverting this thread, perhaps you could PM me if you do.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Apparently there was an exodus - last year? I wasn't here when it happened, so I don't know the reason. You'd probably have a better idea than me (assuming you were here) - but rather than diverting this thread, perhaps you could PM me if you do.


I'm sure there are many versions of the history, and I won't add mine. Raking over the coals never ends well.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2019)

I checked the maximum speed on today's ride... It was a bit lower than usual because of a cross-headwind on the fastest part of the descent. I have to freewheel on it because I don't have a high enough gear/cadence to use pedal power.

This is the descent - Blackstone Edge to Littleborough:






Speed:





71.6 km/hr = 44.5 mi/hr.

I have freewheeled to 88 km/hr (55 mi/hr) on that descent in the past with more favourable wind conditions. I often catch cars down there but never overtake them - just too risky! Apart from slightly unpredictable drivers, there are often VERY unpredictable sheep at the roadside.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I checked the maximum speed on it today's ride... It was a bit lower than usual because of a cross-headwind on the fastest part of the descent. I have to freewheel on it because I don't have a high enough gear/cadence to use pedal power.
> 
> This is the descent - Blackstone Edge to Littleborough:
> 
> ...


The bottom left-hander can be the worst part on there.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> The bottom left-hander can be the worst part on there.


Yes, you could easily drift out on that.

The nightmare scenario would be to have someone come round the bend on the wrong side of the road - I've had drivers do that to me in the past on other bends!


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Jun 2019)

According to Strava I hit 48 mph on the drag up from Holborn Circus last night. I know I was giving it the full beans but that does not seem to be a believable number !


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jun 2019)

I think the fastest i have been downhill is 45 mph.It didn't seem scary at the time until i got home and thought to myself if a vehicle had pulled out in front of me i would have been toast.
You have only got to think of what has happened to chris froome to know that it's not going to work out good.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I think the fastest i have been downhill is 45 mph.It didn't seem scary at the time until i got home and thought to myself if a vehicle had pulled out in front of me i would have been toast.
> *You have only got to think of what has happened to chris froome to know that it's not going to work out good.*


It is certainly a stark reminder to avoid risks like taking hands off the bars at speed!

A friend of mine rode down a Spanish mountain while putting on his windtop. It made me shudder, especially when one sleeve almost got tangled in the back wheel ...


----------



## MrBeanz (16 Jun 2019)

I live near the mountains so a fast time for me would be 31 MPH average over an 8 mile descent.

On a short 1 mile hill, Gina and I hit 56 MPH on the tandem, without pedaling! We didn't want to go that fast but the tandem took us there. Rock solid but too fast so we avoid that course. Bike rock solid but glasses and helmet shaking like a muthah!

On a single bike, 42 MPH. I did some long mountain rides that had long descents on mountain roads. Can't help but go fast on a 30 mile descent!


----------



## Kajjal (16 Jun 2019)

On road about 50mph but not something I look to do as it is too dangerous with UK roads as they are currently.

Many years ago Off road by accident I once hit 46mph on a fire road. When it got a lot rougher due to logging lorries rutting the fire road up and then a sharpish corner appeared I was clinging on for my life.


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> I live near the mountains so a fast time for me would be 31 MPH average over an 8 mile descent.
> 
> On a short 1 mile hill, Gina and I hit 56 MPH on the tandem, without pedaling! We didn't want to go that fast but the tandem took us there. Rock solid but too fast so we avoid that course. Bike rock solid but glasses and helmet shaking like a muthah!
> 
> ...


56 mph on a tandem.  I can't help but picture Mrs Beanz giving you what for at the bottom.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Jun 2019)

34mph downhill at Old Newton past the church. I could go faster but value my life too much ( just too scared ! ). I always think " what if a rabbit or pheasant were to come out of the hedgerow ?". It has happened and I have been lucky. Even so at 34 a rabbit could take me out. When I was younger I never even thought about it. Older and wiser perhaps ? or just Mr Cautious ?


----------



## Proto (16 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It does seem to be a very male preoccupation... I don't think there has been a single post from a female CycleChatter in 6.5 pages!



Not sure if this counts, from a post of mine a page back. Daughter not on Cyclechat but it’s verified on Strava. I’ll find a link if you’re desperate.

_“Daughter managed 59.6 mph somewhere near the Italian/Swiss/Austrian border. Rode up Stelvio and down into Austria. Bit of a nutter, no idea where she gets it from“_


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

Proto said:


> Not sure if this counts, from a post of mine a page back. Daughter not on Cyclechat but it’s verified on Strava. I’ll find a link if you’re desperate.
> 
> _“Daughter managed 59.6 mph somewhere near the Italian/Swiss/Austrian border. Rode up Stelvio and down into Austria. Bit of a nutter, no idea where she gets it from“_


It counts.


----------



## Proto (16 Jun 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> When I was younger I never even thought about it. Older and wiser perhaps ? or just Mr Cautious ?



The human Fear Gland doesn’t fully develop until the age of ~30+. Sometimes later and in rare cases it doesn’t develop at all (e.g. TT and Irish Road Racers).

PS here’s daughter’s ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/352644402
She’s possibly gone faster in races but doesn’t put many of her rides up, so unconfirmed.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Jun 2019)

Proto said:


> The human Fear Gland doesn’t fully develop until the age of ~30+. Sometimes later and in rare cases it doesn’t develop at all (e.g. TT and Irish Road Racers).


Ah, that`s what it is. Now I know !


----------



## C R (16 Jun 2019)

Proto said:


> The human Fear Gland doesn’t fully develop until the age of ~30+. Sometimes later and in rare cases it doesn’t develop at all (e.g. TT and Irish Road Racers).



That's interesting. With me seems to have been the other way. I was always quite scared of speed when younger, but not so much now I'm 47.

The problem I have now is that I can't be fast going uphill, though.


----------



## Tigerbiten (16 Jun 2019)

My downhill speeds are roughly starting from 20 mph on a 2% down, if I double the gradient then I add roughly 10 mph to my speed.
How accurate that is depends on how much of head/tail wind I have on the day.
So around 16% down, it possible for me to top 50 mph and at that speed I stop pedalling.
But none of my local hill are steep/long enough for me to spin out on.
I have reached 55 mph a couple of times now.
But I much prefer pedalling slowly in top gear down the long alpine type descents at around 40 mph.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Jun 2019)

I am a wimp going downhill. I don't trust the roads or my reaction times, and I've learned the hard way how long it takes me to recover from injury, so I usually (meaning always!) chicken out before 40mph.

I was chuffed today to get to 28mph on the flat (tbf there was a very strong tail wind).

Cavendish's record is safe!


----------



## MrBeanz (17 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> 56 mph on a tandem.  I can't help but picture Mrs Beanz giving you what for at the bottom.



Ha ha ha actually she is a very relaxed stoker which makes it great. So I didn't get balled out but we both came to the same conclusion, we don't want to do that again!


----------



## Nebulous (17 Jun 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> 34mph downhill at Old Newton past the church. I could go faster but value my life too much ( just too scared ! ). I always think " what if a rabbit or pheasant were to come out of the hedgerow ?". It has happened and I have been lucky. Even so at 34 a rabbit could take me out. When I was younger I never even thought about it. Older and wiser perhaps ? or just Mr Cautious ?



I was desperate to break 50 mph for a long time. The first time I came down Glenshee I thought I would do it, when up ahead I saw a large bird of prey sitting on a dead rabbit in the middle of the road. I slowed down thinking - if that thing takes off and hits me it could kill us both. It waited until I was about 30 metres away then took off quite casually and unhurriedly.


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Ha ha ha actually she is a very relaxed stoker which makes it great. So I didn't get balled out but we both came to the same conclusion, we don't want to do that again!


Good for her, not sure Mrs Slick would be just as calm.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I was desperate to break 50 mph for a long time. The first time I came down Glenshee I thought I would do it, when up ahead I saw a large bird of prey sitting on a dead rabbit in the middle of the road. I slowed down thinking - if that thing takes off and hits me it could kill us both. It waited until I was about 30 metres away then took off quite casually and unhurriedly.


Bird was probably hoping a rabbit would jump out in front of you.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Jun 2019)

Had I have been about 5 secs earlier this afternoon I might have been taken out by a muntjac deer and I was only doing about 20mph, you just never know. Of course it would have been the muntjac`s fault as it just did`nt look if the road was clear !


----------



## icowden (17 Jun 2019)

I got to a somewhat surprising 34.2mph during London to Brighton - and that was being cautious!


----------



## oldfatfool (17 Jun 2019)

Gps measured 95kph, probably closer to 100 vectoring in the gradient (sounds good to me) Descending Ventoux, wouldn't try to do it again for all the tea in china


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2019)

You should all be ashamed of yourselves. At least according to a bunch of self important cretins in Tavistock.

_30mph cyclists are ‘more alarming’ than 50mph motorists according to a speedwatch group
They caught one motorist doing 50mph in a 40mph but said they were more worried about the danger posed by cyclists riding within the speed limit_

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...h-motorists-according-speedwatch-group-427462


----------



## C R (18 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You should all be ashamed of yourselves. At least according to a bunch of self important cretins in Tavistock.
> 
> _30mph cyclists are ‘more alarming’ than 50mph motorists according to a speedwatch group
> They caught one motorist doing 50mph in a 40mph but said they were more worried about the danger posed by cyclists riding within the speed limit_
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> This is the descent - Blackstone Edge to Littleborough:
> 
> View attachment 470303


I rode up to Blackstone Edge today, intending to do that descent again but the road was closed by a police van parked across the A58 next to the reservoir. The police officer attending told me that a motorcyclist had come off on one of the bends on the descent and was being treated by emergency services, but it looked very serious.


----------



## RETED25 (23 Jun 2019)

Near end of Tri Test Ride approached infamous radar trap settled into coaches fast ahead position downhill ...made famous by Froomey ...but some twenty years before...German Polzei chased after me and issued speeding fine for 89.98 Kph ..damn should have put some effort in ...never again ...scary and very steep hill ...


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2019)

RETED25 said:


> 89.98 Kph


What's that in English?


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2019)

682mph. Chuck Yaeger was right peed off.


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> What's that in English?



6MPH


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> 6MPH


Wtf! Is it an echo.......


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> What's that in English?


89.98 km/hr!


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> 89.98 km/hr!



It's miles away! 
You missed me by a mile! 
OMG how many inches is that! 

Metric just doesn't work in these cases.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2019)

I did 35mph on the MTB yesterday I was in a 30mph zone & did consider overtaking a car but I couldn't catch him


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> 89.98 km/hr!



~56 MPH ​


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jun 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> ~56 MPH ​


Oh, it sounded seriously fast in Km/hr. Maybe that is why some Brits use the foreign measurements, so distances and speeds sound more impressive?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> It's miles away!
> You missed me by a mile!
> OMG how many inches is that!
> 
> Metric just doesn't work in these cases.


63363.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Oh, it sounded seriously fast in Km/hr. Maybe that is why some Brits use the foreign measurements...


That makes you sound about 89 years old... I was taught solely in the metric system from the age of 11, and that was way back in 1967!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That makes you sound about 89 years old... I was taught solely in the metric system from the age of 11, and that was way back in 1967!


Interesting, I was 7 in 1967 & we were taught Imperial, never really touched Metric other than to be told it was the same but different


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That makes you sound about 89 years old... I was taught solely in the metric system from the age of 11, and that was way back in 1967!


Taught both, but stuck with the older system. Not that new fangled metric system.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> It's miles away!
> You missed me by a mile!
> OMG how many inches is that!
> 
> Metric just doesn't work in these cases.


Give them a centimetre and they'll take a metre doesn't sound right either.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jun 2019)

Taught metric, but many measurements were (and still are) in imperial. I think fuel only stopped being sold in gallons in the late 80s? Food was sold in lbs, distance and speed is still measured in miles and mph. Milk was and still is in pints, although this is getting rarer. Beer is sold in pints.
I am very much a child of the metric system, born in 1973, but imperial measurements are still the official recognised units for various items and I will rightly continue to use them until they are replaced, it avoids any ambiguity....
'Now fast were you going?'
'56'
'56 what?'


----------



## Oldfentiger (24 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The same happens with full face motorcycle helmets, which is why earplugs are commonly worn by bikers. There is little or no wind noise with open face or no helmet at all.


I was riding with full face helmet in the 1980’s, when earplugs were not commonly used. Suffering because of it now with tinnitus.
Fastest speed on my bike......175mph indicated.
Is having an engine allowed? 
If not, then 49 point summat descending eastward off the Cote de Lofthouse.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jun 2019)

Miles feet inches stones and lbs in UK km metres litres whilst in europe


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2019)

And Australia.


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2019)

I was taught metric too and had to use it during my working life.
My dad always used imperial though and its just stuck with me.
I do mix the two though... 
Something for another thread methinks.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2019)

HLaB said:


> The fastest I've been was on my 2nd time down the String Rd on Arran, 47.6mph but if I can go that down there a good descended will hit 60. Fastest I've been this year is 40.4mph and I don't think I'll be going faster for a while


I actually topped my annual max today and hit 40.7mph. I'm guessing it was on a long straight and descent which has a long straight flat bit at the bottom. I'd usually expect to top 30mph there but today was an unusual east wind.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

not as fast as this..
..<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">New top speed recorded on <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TDF2019?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TDF2019</a>!<a href="https://twitter.com/NilsPolitt?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@NilsPolitt</a> is the first rider to break the 100km/h bar <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TDFdata?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TDFdata</a> <a href="https://t.co/RTILpii5ag">pic.twitter.com/RTILpii5ag</a></p>&mdash; letourdata (@letourdata) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/letourdata/status/1154364413731844096?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">July 25, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2019)

100 km/hr isn't really _that _fast though, is it, when you think that I have done 90 km/hr freewheeling on an urban road in the UK!

(It is possible that I have briefly touched 100 km/hr at some point in the past but I start to get a bit nervous these days over about 80-85.)


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jul 2019)

Ok folks, let's take a reality check here. 100kmh is over 62mph, so plenty fast enough, especially considering you are likely to be wearing not much more than a couple of layers of Lycra.
Personally, my senses start jangling at anything over 40mph, although I don't get nervous, I just get a lot more focused. I wouldn't be grabbing the brakes just because I was heading for 60mph.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2019)

What amazes me is just how nervous some people _are _when descending. I'm not talking about being (understandably) scared to go downhill at 90-100 km/hr (~55-60 mph) - I have seen many people looking very worried at even 30-40 km/hr (~20-25 mph), speeds that they would feel perfectly safe doing on a flat road!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Depends on a lot of things. The gradient works against your ability to brake. Is it about to get steeper? What's the visibility like? Road surface? Debris? Are there bends? What are the verges like? Other traffic....


Well, yes - I should have been clearer... There are certainly descents round here that I wouldn't want to do even 30 km/hr on! 

I was talking about long, straight descents of moderate gradient on quiet roads with clear line of sight, a good surface, no junctions for other traffic to emerge from, walls to stop livestock/rabbits etc. suddenly appearing in the road; basically, no reason to worry.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Jul 2019)

Hit 50mph on the road bike before but to be honest I was making chocolate buttons !! I've also hit 42mph on my deceased fixed gear and that was a very scary time indeed and never has been repeated !! not a good idea with only a front brake and leg breaking on the rear !!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

Super fast downhill on fixed - no thanks! I have cycled down local descents with riders who were on ~72 inch fixed and was scared (and impressed!) by their cadence. I reckon they were doing close to *200* rpm!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Well, yes - I should have been clearer... There are certainly descents round here that I wouldn't want to do even 30 km/hr on!
> 
> I was talking about long, straight descents of moderate gradient on quiet roads with clear line of sight, a good surface, no junctions for other traffic to emerge from, walls to stop livestock/rabbits etc. suddenly appearing in the road; basically, no reason to worry.


Do they exist?


----------



## Sharky (27 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Super fast downhill on fixed - no thanks! I have cycled down local descents with riders who were on ~72 inch fixed and was scared (and impressed!) by their cadence. I reckon they were doing close to *200* rpm!


Did clock 44mph on fixed once. It was at the "ski-slope" start on the Q10/19 (Tonbridge) 10 course. Very scary and I was bouncing al over the place. But I was on a 95" gear and "bikecalc" tells me it was 159 rpm. In spite of the fast start, I only did a very modest time at the finish.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do they exist?


Oh yes!

Here's one local example - the 'Long Causeway' towards Burnley from the Windfarm at Kebs Rd. 











The Burnley end does require caution because of steep gradients and bends but the section shown is 2 km in length, almost straight, has an average gradient of only about 3.5%, and is largely walled off. As the Streetview image shows, you get a very good view of what is coming. The only real potential hazards are a couple of dips which could hide small oncoming vehicles. If you look ahead you can see them going into the dips. Avoid rush hour traffic and it is a lovely road. (People use the road as a more pleasant and faster commuting alternative to the A646 below.)


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

PS Yes, a rabbit could suddenly emerge from the roadside long grass ahead of you - if so, bunnyhop it!


----------



## Milo (27 Jul 2019)

About 50 somewhere near Dartmoor on a loaded tourer. Struggle to hit much more than 40 on anything round here.


----------



## Ian H (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You lose nothing by braking.


Apart from wear & tear of components and momentum for the next uphill.

I have never managed to quite exceed 60mph, but I have exceeded 200rpm on fixed (in my younger days). 150rpm is about my limit these days without getting untidy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> Apart from wear & tear of components and momentum for the next uphill.


Hmm by braking a bit less I'm sure I could indeed save money on brake pads. Possibly as much as several pence per 100 miles.

As for momentum. It might be important to people who race. It makes no difference to me. All the kinetic energy you carry into a hill is dissipated in the first few metres. Try freewheeling uphill.


----------



## Ian H (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> All the kinetic energy you carry into a hill is dissipated in the first few metres. Try freewheeling uphill.


It does depend on your speed. A series of ups & downs can often be negotiated with minimum energy by utilising gravity to its maximum effect. I have some small experience of this.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> It does depend on your speed. A series of ups & downs can often be negotiated with minimum energy by utilising gravity to its maximum effect. I have some small experience of this.


Yebbut Colin's talking about long straight downhills.

I don't feel any moral imperative to stay off the brakes. Costs me nothing apart from a bit of rubber.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yebbut Colin's talking about long straight downhills.


I didn't bother pointing it out, but Ian is right about the momentum question. If you look at the profile that I posted for the Long Causeway descent you will see that there are some slightly uphill sections. If you whizz down the descent then you can power straight over them. If you go down too slowly then you have to make more of an effort when the road goes back up. I would rather have the exhilaration of the descent and easy uphill bits than a boring slow descent and then have to make an effort when the road tilts back up.

The other thing is that I am not quick on climbs or flat roads so if I don't make up time downhill then my average speed ends up very low. I would only be getting round my longer rides in daylight in mid-summer!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> The other thing is that I am not quick on climbs or flat roads so if I don't make up time downhill then my average speed ends up very low. I would only be getting round my longer rides in daylight in mid-summer!


Here's a profile of a local route with a lot of downhills. It is an exciting ride when the descents are taken quickly but it still took me about 6-3/4 hours. I could be taking 8+ hours and wearing my brakes out if I kept slowing down when I didn't have to!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

Whatever ... Going back to your post about why do people brake downhill - I do it to stay safe and stay in control. It costs me nothing at least nothing if any significance. That's why.

You ride how you like. It's not my business


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do they exist?


Walls, livestock/rabbits?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You ride how you like. It's not my business


Ditto.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ditto.


You did ask


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You did ask


I DID, didn't I! 

I have just been having flashbacks of riding with someone who was the complete opposite to you. He did the most stupidly dangerous descending I have ever seen. He went round one blind LH bend on a descent so fast that he almost 'did a Froome' against the wall on the other side of the road. He would have been a dead man if any vehicle had been coming round the bend at the time... A cyclist was killed there a couple of years ago.

Definitely better to be slightly overcautious than reckless!


----------



## shirokazan (28 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> PS Yes, a rabbit could suddenly emerge from the roadside long grass ahead of you - if so, bunnyhop it!



Agh! You've reminded me. On my first ever tour in 2005, I did unfortunately run over a rabbit. It jumped from the heavily overgrown verge, inbetween the front and rear wheel, so went under the latter. I heard it and felt it, but didn't see it. I looked round, saw something in the road, stopped, went back and discovered the rabbit. Dead, obvs. I was quite upset at the time. Getting a bit upset about it now actually.

NB Wasn't down a hill: doing about 15mph on the flat of Lincolnshire at the time.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2019)

100km/hr is really going some.

Since the advent of Strava it's possible to put this into context.

The fastest descent in the northern Peak District is off Holme Moss towards Holmfirth. It is steep, straight and is usually a tailwind. 

10,700 cyclists have recorded a descent on Strava. Nobody has managed to hit 100km/hr. The fastest person topped out at 98km/hr.

100 for a skinny pro cyclist is very impressive


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> 10,700 cyclists have recorded a descent on Strava. Nobody has managed to hit 100km/hr. The fastest person topped out at 98km/hr.



Are these maximum speeds, or average for a segment?


----------



## Ian H (28 Jul 2019)

The late, great Nev Chanin had a quote for almost any cycling situation. Imagine a stentorian voice which could startle horses a quarter of a mile away*.
On this subject he said, *Brakes are for emergencies only!

*
_*I was there!_


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Are these maximum speeds, or average for a segment?


That is the fastest speed on that segment, not the average


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> That is the fastest speed on that segment, not the average



Cheers. I find that pretty surprising - I've clocked 57mph which I guess is 92 kph down there myself, and I wasn't trying to max out.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Cheers. I find that pretty surprising - I've clocked 57mph which I guess is 92 kph down there myself, and I wasn't trying to max out.


I find that a bit surprising too. Mind you, it is a pretty intimidating descent where it is wise to err on the side of caution. Descending towards Woodhead, I got caught by a sudden strong gust of crosswind which almost blew me off the road.



shirokazan said:


> Agh! You've reminded me. On my first ever tour in 2005, I did unfortunately run over a rabbit. It jumped from the heavily overgrown verge, inbetween the front and rear wheel, so went under the latter. I heard it and felt it, but didn't see it. I looked round, saw something in the road, stopped, went back and discovered the rabbit. Dead, obvs. I was quite upset at the time. Getting a bit upset about it now actually.


Ugh - poor rabbit, and poor you! 

From the rider's point of view I suppose it is better for it to be with the rear wheel; a front wheel collision could easily result in a very nasty crash.

I had a baby rabbit run alongside me on a steep descent once. It somehow managed to criss-cross between my wheels a couple of times without getting hit, and then ran off into long grass at the side of the road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't bother pointing it out, but Ian is right about the momentum question. If you look at the profile that I posted for the Long Causeway descent you will see that there are some slightly uphill sections. If you whizz down the descent then you can power straight over them. If you go down too slowly then you have to make more of an effort when the road goes back up. I would rather have the exhilaration of the descent and easy uphill bits than a boring slow descent and then have to make an effort when the road tilts back up.
> 
> The other thing is that I am not quick on climbs or flat roads so if I don't make up time downhill then my average speed ends up very low. I would only be getting round my longer rides in daylight in mid-summer!



Indeed and if you ride with riders in recumbents you'll see many use this technique on rolling terrain to avoid pedalling uphill. The superior aerodynamics means they are travelling much faster at the bottom and slow less as they ascend. For a master class you could watch a velo mobile but they will be out of your sight in an instant.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Cheers. I find that pretty surprising - I've clocked 57mph which I guess is 92 kph down there myself, and I wasn't trying to max out.


You would be about 20th place all time down Holme Moss out of more than 10,000 with that speed. I only managed 90.4km/hr and lie 37th. That was with no brakes, tucked down, strong tailwind


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You would be about 20th place all time down Holme Moss out of more than 10,000 with that speed. I only managed 90.4km/hr and lie 37th. That was with no brakes, tucked down, strong tailwind



You need a much more aerodynamic bike to go much faster. A road or tt bike won't cut it. Plus nerves of steel on bends so you do not brake.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jul 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Cheers. I find that pretty surprising - I've clocked 57mph which I guess is 92 kph down there myself, and I wasn't trying to max out.


There's a lot of stupid short (usually called 'speed trap') segments on strava. According to them I've been doing speeds in excess of 100mph


----------



## greenmark (29 Jul 2019)

I’ve done 106kph, on snow.

The key is to get to the radio tower, then use the aero boost power up and sprint down. I was awarded the Speed Demon achievement.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2019)

World hour record


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD4amc-S88I


----------



## Waterwheel (31 Jul 2019)

I once got up to 40 miles an hour on a mountain bike 30 years ago. I saw my speed on a speedometer I had fitted to the bike.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (4 Aug 2019)

85km/hr today on a short but steep local descent.


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (8 Aug 2019)

39.8mph down Weston Bank in Stafford according to my Garmin - I could have turned the pedals over a couple more times couldn't I!!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I checked the maximum speed on today's ride... It was a bit lower than usual because of a cross-headwind on the fastest part of the descent. I have to freewheel on it because I don't have a high enough gear/cadence to use pedal power.
> 
> ... the descent - Blackstone Edge to Littleborough:
> 
> ...


I got those favourable wind conditions today but they almost led to me '_doing a Froome_'... (crashing on a high-speed descent). 

There is a sweeping RH bend halfway down and you can carry a lot of speed into it. Normally there is a cross-headwind from the left which does 2 things - (1) It keeps the speed down a bit, and (2) It tends to blow you in the right direction to keep you on the road and take the bend. The wind today was in the _opposite _direction, which led to me going into the bend _MUCH _hotter than normal, and the wind was trying to blow me _off _the road! 

That wouldn't have been a huge problem if I had been paying attention, but (_ridiculously_!) I was distracted by thoughts about some software I was working on before I took a break for my ride. When I finally got my mind back onto cycling I looked down at the GPS and saw that I was doing 76 kph (47 mph). Instead of that making me pay more attention to the _road_, it actually made me pay more attention to the _GPS _to see if I was going to hit 80 kph (50 mph)...  

Until I finally looked up and saw that my time on this Earth was suddenly looking rather limited!  

I did what braking I could and leaned the bike over as far as I dared and everything went into slo-mo as I watched my front wheel drift ever closer to the kerb on the outside of the bend. I got within a few cms of it before I regained control and managed to get away from it. After that, for some reason I kind of lost interest in going down the hill quickly... 

I sat up, dabbed my brakes to scrub off some speed, and spent the rest of the descent giving myself a good tongue-lashing! 


_*DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME, FOLKS!!! *_


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Oct 2019)

40.5mph downhill into Henley-on-Thames, it's a decent surface with good visibility so just rolled down it. That was on a normal bike.
Recumbents tend to speed up quickly downhill, and my best on the Trice Q is 34.9mph down Prune Hill, not a good one to go down too quickly with blind corners etc.


----------



## G3CWI (20 Oct 2019)

47mph on a rather rough road. Unlikely to try to beat it. The thoughts of “what if?” became the limiting factor.


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Oct 2019)

134.5 kph into a headwind. Possible change of Cateye battery required?


----------



## Baldy (20 Oct 2019)

Recently got a wahoo bolt, I was quite surprised to find I was doing 45 mph on my regular ride. It was going down hill.


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2019)

Lol, you can tell I am bored. 47.6mph on the odo, 45.6mph believable gps (I'm dismissing others as the graph and reported dont agree ), 60.9mph on the rollers (given I only moved 2" its debatable ) and 333mph on strava (who makes these stupid 'speed trap' segments )


----------



## Eribiste (24 Oct 2019)

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16843152


Recorded a 79 kph blast down the hill from Little Malvern Priory coming off the Malvern Hills. You don't have to pedal again until the crossroad at Welland!


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Oct 2019)

I was really fast going down Market Weighton hill, coming back from Bridlington, as a teenager. I was that fast, when I got a fly in my eye, I couldn't tell which eye it was so shut both.


----------

